# Paint will not adhere



## mjock3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi, I am wanting to try to repaint a problem job. A kitchen use to have a cheap plastic tile on the walls. Tiles were removed along with the gluing that was used back in the mid 60's I am guessing. After removing this the walls was lightly sanded. After painting the walls it was found that the paint was not properly adhering to the walls. I used Mautz paint so it is not a cheap paint. Any suggestions on how to go about fixing this problem? As well as what might have caused this?

Thanks


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Primer?


----------



## mjock3 (Apr 26, 2014)

I believe primer was used. Either way just painting over the current situation with primer wouldn't fix it would it?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

mjock3 said:


> I believe primer was used. Either way just painting over the current situation with primer wouldn't fix it would it?



No, if the coating is not adhered nothing will make it adhere now. The only option would be to take the existing paint off down to a stable surface then find a product, or combination of a product and a prep procedure, that would adhere.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mjock3,

So as I understand it, cheap tiles and adhesive were removed from a wall, or walls in a kitchen. After which, the walls were sanded and a coat of Mautz paint was applied. Now the paint applied is not adhering. 

Questions:

1.) Describe the poor adherence. Is it peeling in sheets, bubbling, or cracking?

2.) Was the Mautz paint you applied a primer, finish, or both.

3.) Did you remove all the adhesive.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mjock3 said:


> I believe primer was used. Either way just painting over the current situation with primer wouldn't fix it would it?


I take it from this quote, that you didn't apply the paint to the walls, rather, you are attempting to repair the failed paint problem.

As far as priming over the existing failed coating. If you were to hand scrape all of the loose stuff down to a somewhat firm state of existing paint film, you may get away with an oil base primer, followed by a finish coat of choice once the primer has thoroughly dried. Maybe even follow with an oil base finish. That would be the quick and dirty way. For an extra cost, you could even skim the walls with joint cement as an intermediate treatment followed with another coat of primer (Waterborne maybe). 

Then there's always the option of busting the walls out and redoing them, or encapsulating the whole mess in 1/4" drywall. The homeowner's financial resources will absolutely determine a resolution to this problem.


----------



## mjock3 (Apr 26, 2014)

All adhesive was removed, then the wall was lightly sanded with Porter Cable 334.

Currently if you bump the paint with a chair or other object paint will come off. I just took a pocket knife and lightly ran it down the wall removing both primer and paint in a strip.

Wall was primed with Mautz primer and painted with Mautz paint.

I am now trying to fix the problem. Is it possible that an oil base paint is what is underneath?


----------



## mjock3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for your input. It gives some nice options. :thumbsup:



CApainter said:


> I take it from this quote, that you didn't apply the paint to the walls, rather, you are attempting to repair the failed paint problem.
> 
> As far as priming over the existing failed coating. If you were to hand scrape all of the loose stuff down to a somewhat firm state of existing paint film, you may get away with an oil base primer, followed by a finish coat of choice once the primer has thoroughly dried. Maybe even follow with an oil base finish. That would be the quick and dirty way. For an extra cost, you could even skim the walls with joint cement as an intermediate treatment followed with another coat of primer (Waterborne maybe).
> 
> Then there's always the option of busting the walls out and redoing them, or encapsulating the whole mess in 1/4" drywall. The homeowner's financial resources will absolutely determine a resolution to this problem.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mjock3 said:


> All adhesive was removed, then the wall was lightly sanded with Porter Cable 334.
> 
> Currently if you bump the paint with a chair or other object paint will come off. I just took a pocket knife and lightly ran it down the wall removing both primer and paint in a strip.
> 
> ...


I'll go out on a limb and guess that ALL of the adhesive wasn't removed.

I think 1/4 GWB is the best solution.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

mjock3 said:


> Hi, I am wanting to try to repaint a problem job. A kitchen use to have a cheap plastic tile on the walls. Tiles were removed along with the gluing that was used back in the mid 60's I am guessing. After removing this the walls was lightly sanded. After painting the walls it was found that the paint was not properly adhering to the walls. I used Mautz paint so it is not a cheap paint. Any suggestions on how to go about fixing this problem? As well as what might have caused this?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if cheap plastic tile was even available in the 60's. :blink:
I'm thinking once you sanded past the tile adhesive you're now down to the original oil base paint that was used. That's why the latex primer and paint are scraping off now. :yes:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Skim coat


----------



## mjock3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied. Your thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## mjock3 (Apr 26, 2014)

*been removing the paint*

Well I have been removing the paint via a scraper. Not as bad as it sounds. Something surprising, if I rub my fingers on the wall after scraping I have a powder on my finger tips.  I remember washing these walls before priming. Could this be plaster dust? If so do I need to apply something other than primer first?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mjock3 said:


> Well I have been removing the paint via a scraper. Not as bad as it sounds. Something surprising, if I rub my fingers on the wall after scraping I have a powder on my finger tips.  I remember washing these walls before priming. Could this be plaster dust? If so do I need to apply something other than primer first?


I'm confused. In an earlier post you said you believed a primer was used, now you say that you remember washing before priming.

Based on past experience, I'd guess that there was still adhesive contaminating the surface. We've found that a simple washing generally isn't sufficient; the walls really need to be scrubbed/rinsed/repeat.

If this is the path you've chosen, really scrub the walls this time. We test the wet surface with our hands. A clean wet wall feels "squeaky" clean, one with adhesive remaining feels slimy or sticky.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Give Gough's method a shot if that doesn't work try to skim coat. Or maybe a gripper primer?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Remember, not all primers are built the same. Proper selection of a BONDING PRIMER for this application will save you from any further adhesion problems.


----------



## 114Painting (May 6, 2014)

Funny. I'm actually having the same problem. I bought an investment house on auction. I'm noticing alot of the paint just peeling right off. behind the paint is alot of drywall dust. I'm assuming previous owner didn't prepare the wall properly.

I'm in the process of scraping paint. 

sorry if i'm hijacking the thread. i have same exact problem.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Fun times!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

114Painting said:


> Funny. I'm actually having the same problem. I bought an investment house on auction. I'm noticing alot of the paint just peeling right off. behind the paint is alot of drywall dust. I'm assuming previous owner didn't prepare the wall properly.
> 
> I'm in the process of scraping paint.
> 
> sorry if i'm hijacking the thread. i have same exact problem.


Not a highjack if you are describing a similar issue. Even if it wasn't, it's not a big deal to get a bit off topic now and then (not that *I'd* know anything about doing that). :whistling2:


----------



## amcraft (May 6, 2014)

When you washed the walls, did you allow the walls to dry before applying primer? Could be moisture. Just a thought.


----------



## 114Painting (May 6, 2014)

I bought the house at an auction. I have no clue if the prior owners washed the wall properly. 

I'm going to assume, since the house was sitting for 2 yrs without AC in South Florida in 90 degree weather and humidity build up. It properly damaged the paint so i was able to easily scrap it off..


----------

